# Tricolor buck and his harem



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

A couple of days ago I was cleaning the cages and seperating the bucks and does that I had put together, when I felt the urge to take some pix. So I quickly took my camera, since I rarely feel that urge, and here are the results....


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's a very nice assemblage of big beautiful tricolors.


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

very nice charles

greetings from holland Jacob


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Very fit looking,typey mice.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Fantastic! You have done a good job with what you got, Charles! When I see these kids I feel like a grandpa ;-)
The mice you show here have a very nice distribution of colours, little intermingling of beige and black, enough white and enough black!
This is just how colours of good Tricolours have to look like (although the type could be better, the ears are a little bit small 

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice group.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

"Big, beautiful" is right! Not only are they gorgeous, those does are huge! I have to assume the majority are pregnant...


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

It appears as though you have some VERY pretty VERY pregnant mice, I certainly hope that you plan to post pictures of those VERY pretty VERY pregnant mice's very pretty very pink and not pregnant babies?

I demand-eth it, for I r.....a turtle :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous tris!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

beautiful group!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind comments  As Roland pointed out, they can do with some improvement on type and ears so that'll be next on the agenda  Here are some pics of their chubby offspring:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very, very nice! I love the one in the middle on top of the others in the last pic; very clear discrete patches of color.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

My tri genetics mice should arrive later this week. I can't wait! Your's are great.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

jadeguppy said:


> My tri genetics mice should arrive later this week. I can't wait! Your's are great.


Oooh, so jealous!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Siam, I hope you don't mind if I "borrowed" your first pic to show some friends what tricolors look like. If so, I'll take the pic down. I did say that it isn't my picture, but something to give them an idea of what I am going for.

Bella, I can't seem to get out of the mousie room this week. I'm sooo excited and want everything ready for the newbies.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

jadeguppy said:


> Siam, I hope you don't mind if I "borrowed" your first pic to show some friends what tricolors look like. If so, I'll take the pic down. I did say that it isn't my picture, but something to give them an idea of what I am going for.


Sure, no problem, I consider that a compliment....


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Cool. It was meant that way. Now my friends know what I have in mind and they love the looks of your mice. My splashed mice shoudl arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Great distribution of colours in the offspring too! Well done!

Roland


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Roland. I'm planning on purchasing some of Henry van Raaij's mice next week on ExoRodent for my tri project to improve type


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

SiamMeece said:


> Thanks Roland. I'm planning on purchasing some of Henry van Raaij's mice next week on ExoRodent for my tri project to improve type


Henry's mice are the most important genetic background of good type of my own tricolours, even more important than the UK-imports. Of course Henry got his Tricolours directly from my lines. 
So you are trying to breed better mice than mine, right Charles? Oh man, you are so ugly ;-)))

Good luck, Roland

Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Prepare for some serious competition.... :twisted: It may take some time though, so you can still win prizes with your mice in the mean time....


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Roland, please respect the views of others on this forum who like the challenge of exhibiting mice. There's no need for such obvious contempt


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Roland, I know you are not into competition and rosettes and I respect that - I was only joking 

Just don't forget where the tulip shaped ears, the long slim body and the wonderful tailset of your mice come from. You are continuing what talented and competitive breeders before you have created (and you're doing a fine job at that).

If it wasn't for a hundred years of competition and rosettes you would undoubtfully have had the cutest mice....but pettype


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

SiamMeece said:


> Roland, I know you are not into competition and rosettes and I respect that - I was only joking
> 
> Just don't forget where the tulip shaped ears, the long slim body and the wonderful tailset of your mice come from. You are continuing what talented and competitive breeders before you have created (and you're doing a fine job at that).
> 
> If it wasn't for a hundred years of competition and rosettes you would undoubtfully have had the cutest mice....but pettype


Charles, I agree. Enthusiastic people like you and me are the drivers of this success. Please respect that I ignore standards given by dead persons many many years ago and accepted by judges who do not even know why these standards are used or have been introduced. Just a simple example: Why shouldn't we accept Piebald Tans? Any good reason? They could be perfect mice, perfect type and perfect colour.
However, everybody should /could walk the way he/she likes...









Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

2 pointless but potentially troublesome posts have been archived,everyone has an opinion but we'd like to steer clear of engaging in more rudeness if we can.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Roland said:


> Just a simple example: Why shouldn't we accept Piebald Tans? Any good reason? They could be perfect mice, perfect type and perfect colour.
> However, everybody should /could walk the way he/she likes...
> Best regards, Roland
> Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


[/quote]
You can show marked mice that are tan although the top has to match the standard which means that the tan is incomplete and the animal is shown in it's normal class rather than the tan section.Rumpwhite tans are often shown ,I've shown a few broken tans but the tan is very broken up and therefore insignificant so I show them in the broken class.If I found by some miracle a broken tan with a raging orange belly I can assure you I'd be delighted to exhibit it.The reasons I show my mice Roland are because I enjoy keeping animals and I'm also quite competitve so it satisfies that for me.A competition has to have a standard to strive for.Personally I am happy with the current mouse standards but if I were not I could register my objections with an explanation.As soon as standards slip then that that I admire will be lost.I'll give you an example,my favorite breed of dog is the staffordshire bullterrier.This breed is very abused and over bred in the UK.If I were to buy a puppy off of one of these irresponsible breeders I would likely end up with an enormous labrador sized dog on long thin legs where as the real Mccoy is a small cobby dog(now rarely seen alas),the right size for my household.Nothing wrong with these non standard dogs and I would certainly offer a home to one but if I was paying good money for a puppy of a specific breed I would expect it to match the standard to a large extent a standard shaped by exhibitors since dog fighting is now illegal.Those are some of my reasons,I'm interested in your reasons for keeping mice to Roland if you care to expand.I'm going to finish this post by asking everyone to try and remain civil.If that can't happen then ALL members engaging in rude behaviour will have their posts moderated prior to them going live.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Dear Sarah,

thanks for your explanation.

I accept your position and you accept mine, so everything is ok I think. The fun and pleasure of our hobby is what counts.

Peace ;-)

Best regards, Roland


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> The fun and pleasure of our hobby is what counts


Absolutely


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't expect to ever be able to show my mice even if I wanted to due to distance. For me the breeding is engaging and keeps my mind busy. Improving the mice is a personal challenge and personal victory. It is an internal motivation that keeps me in the hobby.

Now lets get back on hte original topic and see some updated pictures.


----------

